

Password haystacks - tosh
http://twit.tv/sn303

======
tosh
since there is some talk and analysis on the leaked passwords on pastebin.com
and I was revisiting how I choose passwords. I currently generate them with
keepassx for every account and basically have no way to remember them.

I found password haystacks to be quite interesting and would love to hear what
you think about them.

<https://www.grc.com/haystack.htm>

